# Hey Hellhound, check your email!



## MThibault (Dec 2, 2004)

Just like the title says.  

Cheers


----------



## Dextra (Dec 2, 2004)

MThibault said:
			
		

> Just like the title says.
> 
> Cheers




I now have the RPGNow login, so can email you sales numbers.
Please shoot me an email at denise@ambient.ca with what you're looking for, and I'll hook you up.


----------

